# Cockatiel sleeping a lot more than usual.



## kevinmac (Jan 27, 2015)

My 13 year old baby boy has been sleeping a lot more than usual. I took him to the vet and he could not find any signs of illness. He checked for diabetes and kidney disease and did a checkup. He does eat and drink normally but most of the day he prefers to sleep. I don't understand why. I will add, he has been molting but in the past he never napped this much during molting. He has always been a healthy cockatiel, never been sick and I pamper him a lot. I am worried.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

To me, it could be that he is about to go through a heavy molt, and that can seriously drain cockatiels sometimes.

How long has he been acting this way?


----------



## kevinmac (Jan 27, 2015)

CaliTiels said:


> To me, it could be that he is about to go through a heavy molt, and that can seriously drain cockatiels sometimes.
> 
> How long has he been acting this way?


He has been acting this way for 2 weeks now. The thing is, I don't see too many lost feathers on him although he does shed lately.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I was hoping to hear just a few days. 2 weeks does sound a bit longer just for molting, so I think it could be safe to rule that out.

How does his poop look? Are his eyes crusty at all?


----------



## kevinmac (Jan 27, 2015)

CaliTiels said:


> I was hoping to hear just a few days. 2 weeks does sound a bit longer just for molting, so I think it could be safe to rule that out.
> 
> How does his poop look? Are his eyes crusty at all?


There has been a lot ore urine in his poop but the vet said there is no signs of diabetes or kidney issues, he did say to do a blood test if it keeps up. I'll have to do that.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Could you post a picture of it? Sometimes poop has a lot to say about your bird. It never hurts to have a look, just in case someone can spot something abnormal


----------

